# Sad



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I told the breeder that I couldn't take Sonni but I still wanted to see the pictures she took...I'm so sad  I want him so much. 









Here is the picture she sent me. God...What do you guys think? Should I get him.......or not....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think you have your hands full now as it is. Just concentrate on Lola and Raven. :wink:


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I do have my hands full, but if I did decided to get him, he wouldn't be here for another 2 weeks. I'm not sure, I will let you guys know about it.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

For me it would be tough trying to potty train all of them at one time. Also waking up late at night for potty. I only had one baby chi, Mr. Peepers and while every second was worth it, I can't imagine doing it for three babies. :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Things won't get easier in 2 weeks probably harder  I don't think you should get another now.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Didn't you say in your other thread that you needed the money to get the apartment? Wouldn't it be better to have 2 dogs and a place to live than have 3 dogs and no place to live?
He is cute, and I can understand your wanting him, but you should think of priorities now. Maybe after you move and are settled in you will have the oppertunity to get another chi if you still want to.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Well the thing is, I have told my family all about him and when I talked to them earlier and told them I wasn't getting him, they flipped out and said if I still wanted him then they would give me the money. My girls have pretty much potty trained eachother. Raven has her accidents in the living room (she is still getting used to it) but now that Raven is here, Lola doesn't go anywhere else but the pads. So I'm not worried about the potty training thing. If we don't get our apartment, my parents are buying a house so we have our options. so I'm not really sure what to do


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I know it's hard but I think maybe you should focus on Lola and Raven right now. When they're teething and chewing on everything, or when you have to get them spayed at the same time practically, you might even be glad you only have 2!!
Sonni is a very handsome little guy...and ultimately it IS up to you. 
But you could always wait for a while and get another chi when Lola and Raven are trained, or at least a little older.
Let us know what you decide- I know it's a tough decision.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I think you will find that you really have enough on looking after 2 baby chi's


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You are going to need to get them all of their shots and have them spayed. It's going to add up to a quite a bit. Not to mention any emergency vet visits. Are you prepared for that?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's say you get her too & you get way overwhelmed which trust me can & probably will happen. Then who would you get rid of ? Maybe all 3. I know you don't see that happening but if they get to be too much for you you''ll be extremely stressed out & they deserve to have a happy well adjusted owner. Instead of having to make that decision it would be better to wait. There's always going to be another pup that's cute & you want.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

i think hes cute


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Well, I have bought all of lola's shots and everything and Ravens. I have their stuff already bought...to late anyways...Some couple in another state wanted one with those markings...so he is already sold to them.....


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Now I understand why everyone thinks you are just posting to get people riled up. I'm so glad no one is "biting"! Do what you want. Get ten puppies all from a puppy mill. Have fun.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> Well, I have bought all of lola's shots and everything and Ravens. I have their stuff already bought...to late anyways...Some couple in another state wanted one with those markings...so he is already sold to them.....


I am sorry, perhaps it is for the best . It wasn't meant to be.
You still have two beautiful chi's.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Well, the thing is. The people who got him lost their chi of 6 years that looked exactly like him, someone spilled antifreez and well yeah. So I'm glad they are taking him. If my family gives me the money I'm going to get this little guy - 








He is a longcoat around 3 1/2 weeks old. So who knows.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

ok i have no prob with u u know that by now but can i ask why u want another so much i mean a few hours ago u wanted that 1 now this 1 ? im not complaing in any way the more the marrier if u have what they need to be cared for either way congrats that ur getting a new puppy i just hope u take the time to chose 1 not jump from 1 to another i know that every1 i see i want but thats not somthing i will do its not realistic but as i said be4 if u have the money time etc for 3 pups then enjoy it


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Are you posting just to get people riled up? If so please go somewhere else. 
If not then can you please stop asking questions that you really don't want any ones opinion on anyway. You already know what you are or are not doing so why ask it?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Bijou said:


> Now I understand why everyone thinks you are just posting to get people riled up. I'm so glad no one is "biting"! Do what you want. Get ten puppies all from a puppy mill. Have fun.


:thumbleft: :thumbleft: :thumbleft:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> :thumbleft: :thumbleft: :thumbleft:


OK so I was a little slow! Ha ha! "I can see clearly now....."


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Bijou said:


> Now I understand why everyone thinks you are just posting to get people riled up. I'm so glad no one is "biting"! Do what you want. Get ten puppies all from a puppy mill. Have fun.


 Agreed


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

He is very cute but 3 babies would be too much for me. Mine 2 are just over 2months apart and they keep me very busy. They are both trained to go outside but for me it is the ongoing every day training that takes up alot of time. I have not even done puppy classes with Jaxson yet just been training at home. I do want to do puppy classes with him also because I think it is such a great experiance for them - more than just the training. For the home training I need to do 1 on 1 with them untill they know the comand enough to add more distractions. Just something to think about. I guess you are the only one who knows what your time, lifestyle and financial situation are so you are the only one who knows what to do.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

So, Lola magically potty trained herself in less than a week, huh? You posted a pic last week of Lola on your bed with a side note saying that Yes, it was pee on the bed behind her. And Raven is potty trained too, huh? Well I've had two female chis and they aren't so easy to potty train. I'm done getting upset with you. Go get all the chis you want from your puppy mill and keep asking your silly questions. I told you in the PM I sent you last week that the members of the board were starting to get angry with you. Looks like the majority of the folks feel the same way I feel. Good luck.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Look, I did and still do want the chochlate male. But he is going to a better place. So the other little male is a lot younger and it gives us a lot more time to move in. 

What are you guys even talking about? I'm not trying to get anyone riled up....I have no idea why you guys act so immature sometimes, I'm just trying to make friends with fellow chi owners. 

'Roxygirl' I found this place near me that is a "puppy preschool" thing and it is an all donations place and is for dogs from like a month to two months old, so I will be taking my dogs there.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I personally would find a different breeder, and not get that longcoated chi from there. It makes me sick to see people supporting puppy mills over and over again.

I agree with sevdev- a few days ago you said that you were spanking Lola for peeing everywhere. She is probably just doing a better job of hiding it now if you think that she is potty trained


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

You're right. We're immature. Maybe you should find a forum that is more mature and can handle your maturity and responsibility level.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

just wondering did she say its a puppy ill or is every1 assuming im new so i dont really know how much has been said


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

LuvMypup said:


> just wondering did she say its a puppy ill or is every1 assuming im new so i dont really know how much has been said


After she bought Lola she said that she didn't know that it was a puppy mill. She admitted that it was, and that she felt bad about it. Then she said she talked to her breeder, and her breeder told her that it wasn't a puppy mill, so it obviously isn't a puppymill then, right? 

Here is their website- you can judge for yourself as to whether or not it is a puppymill:

http://www.toypuppiesforu.com/


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Her puppy that she just got from the puppy mill, Raven (the black one) was DISCOUNTED because she has a hernia. I think Jessie found the breeders website.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, the breeder will take 1/2 off the price for puppies with hernias  Good deal if ya ask me!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

LuvMypup said:


> just wondering did she say its a puppy ill or is every1 assuming im new so i dont really know how much has been said


it has been said...by her! and she still doesnt seem to care. 

and you say all of their shots and things have been paid for. hows that? if they arent 4-5 months old they arent done with their shots. and what about the cost of ravens hernia surgery? or any other emergency? its just really hard to believe alot of the things you say.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I was told that it was but I talked to the breeder about that and she handled everything. She has a history of healthy puppies and does not in fact breed her dogs every heat cycle like someone had told me. Some girl said that her puppy came home sick and it could of gotten something on the way back who knows. I don't "spank" lola, i pat her on the butt. She does all her peeing/pooping on the pads now, she started doing it all on the pads when Raven got here, maybe she is trying to show me that she can do it and Raven makes mistakes..Who knows


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

and I buy my shots and keep them refrigerated. I've already bought a puppy pack for Lola, so her shots are paid for. I have Raven's other two shots in the fridge that I will give her myself in 4 weeks of time then the third in another 4 weeks.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

> Okay, so here is what happend this morning.
> I put Lola on her pad when she woke up, and she peed. So we walked into the kitchen to make her breakfast, she peed on the floor(30 seconds after she made a big pee on her pad). So I'm like "Bad girl" and gave her a little spanking and cleaned it up. Then, she walks into the living room, walks up her little pillow ramp to the couch and poops on the couch...So I'm like "What the h***??" and gave her a little *spanking*. I cleaned it up and took the pillow away from her so she couldn't be on the couch for awhile. Then, I turn my back for about 2 minutes and there she is pooping under the table......:sigh: So I put her in her crate for a time out.
> What is wrong with my dog?? Is she just ment to poop and pee every 2 minutes...on the couch?? Help!


You definately said that you spank Lola!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not biting the bullet on this one I've done it to many times on this forum and got in trouble, Everyone knows my opinion on breeding non standard dogs and puppy mills so I'm not saying it again. Come on everyone I think we've all realised we cant save every puppy no matter how badly we all wish we could so just IGNORE her posts she'll get bored and go away after all why do you think people like this post and get dogs constantly to GET ATTENTION!! we're all above that so dont stoop to that level. OK I've said my peace.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ok sarah...its just really sucks  we cant save every dog though


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Love-Lola said:


> and I buy my shots and keep them refrigerated. I've already bought a puppy pack for Lola, so her shots are paid for. I have Raven's other two shots in the fridge that I will give her myself in 4 weeks of time then the third in another 4 weeks.


So you don't take them to the vet for a check up with each shot? My vet checks my puppies very thoroughly EVERY time they go in for their shots. Uh....ok?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Love-Lola said:


> Well, the thing is. The people who got him lost their chi of 6 years that looked exactly like him, someone spilled antifreez and well yeah. So I'm glad they are taking him. If my family gives me the money I'm going to get this little guy -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You yourself say that you need your family to help you buy this puppy - WAIT UNTIL YOU ARE SELF SUFFICIENT BEFORE ADDING MORE MOUTHS TO FEED.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

What happens if all 3 of those puppies get sick (which, if they are running around outside in a parvo infested area with no shots, will get sick)? How will you afford to pay for it?

You give shots yourself? That is kind of scary.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

All you need is love, Canadian Dawn 

What else could you need with pure bred puppies???? hmmmm...


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It's been my experience with younger people that they want, want, want with so much intensity that they do not appreciate what they already have. Really....2 puppies is much more than enough! Anymore than that, the puppies wont get enough quality attention that they need, not to mention costs of vet bills, emergencies, food, etc., and etc. I love all kinds of animals;esp. dogs, and really love chi's. But I KNOW 2 are all that can be reasonably handled....esp. in the puppy stage!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

sevdev said:


> All you need is love, Canadian Dawn
> 
> What else could you need with pure bred puppies???? hmmmm...


All you need is love? Well it's gonna have to do in this situation. :confused5:


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

canadiandawn said:


> All you need is love? Well it's gonna have to do in this situation. :confused5:


(in case you didn't catch that, I was being EXTREMELY sarcastic, as my chi puppies have costed over $400 in regular vet bills so far and $2100 in emergency. And i only have two!!! Not to include puppy pads, quality dog food, etc...)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Love Lola you are way off base with the people in this board they are very mature most times :lol: Anyway you asked questions but you really don't want the answers I really am not sure what you want  Why is it so difficult for you to understand that the people here love animals especially chis & they're thinking about what's best for you & the chis. There are some things I do not agree with some people on here about so you know what I do I stop going to those threads I stop asking for their suggestions in the end it's your choice but you need to understand that by continuing to do something almost everyone agrees you should't do then you're going to get some feedback you don't like.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

ok let me be honest here i looked at the website and i wouldnt buy there puppys i encourage u to seriously find somwhere else to get the pup from if u did get ur other 2 there ur lucky they are alright i think there very cute pups but zat the same time icannot encourage buying from a puppymill its why they stay in buisness i dont know u or if its true not true a rumor but please dont buy from a puppy mill and if u do please dont breed ur pups tthis is my iopinion and not meant to be harsh in anyway just what i think from the site and reading it sorta sounds liek a smaller puppymill


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

sevdev said:


> (in case you didn't catch that, I was being EXTREMELY sarcastic, as my chi puppies have costed over $400 in regular vet bills so far and $2100 in emergency. And i only have two!!! Not to include puppy pads, quality dog food, etc...)


I know what you mean. Shiver's operation costed us about $4000 after all was said and done. But maybe Love Lola can "love" her dogs back to health.
I think this person is doing a good job at getting us all riled up.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Love Lola you are way off base with the people in this board they are very mature most times :lol: Anyway you asked questions but you really don't want the answers I really am not sure what you want  Why is it so difficult for you to understand that the people here love animals especially chis & they're thinking about what's best for you & the chis. There are some things I do not agree with some people on here about so you know what I do I stop going to those threads I stop asking for their suggestions in the end it's your choice but you need to understand that by continuing to do something almost everyone agrees you should't do then you're going to get some feedback you don't like.


Well said!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

canadiandawn said:


> I know what you mean. Shiver's operation costed us about $4000 after all was said and done. But maybe Love Lola can "love" her dogs back to health.
> I think this person is doing a good job at getting us all riled up.


I'm not riled up. I'm having fun with this. Because i'm a sick and twisted wierdo.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

sevdev said:


> I'm not riled up. I'm having fun with this. Because i'm a sick and twisted wierdo.


:withstupid: 

:sign5: JK!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> It's been my experience with younger people that they want, want, want with so much intensity that they do not appreciate what they already have.


Okay I'm actually pretty offended by this ... not all young people are like that =/ I'm young (enough ) and I don't think that's a very fair statement to make. I also was never like that, even in my younger young days.

Also, shots shouldn't be given without a full checkup by a vet. There are many things found in routine checkups that will cause a vet not to give a shot, which is why you get a checkup when you go in for a shot.


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

I think you should not get another puppy at this point in time.


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

Luvballet

I think you are probably what I would call an young/old person. I was like this. I was always more of an older person even when I was a young teen. You understand and accept responsibility. Then they are some old/young type people who it is always about them. I think it is more of a maturity age, not an actual linear age. I understand what she was trying to say. It is sort of like a toddler....they don't care as long as they get what they want. Most people grow out of it as they get older.

Does that make any sense? I am having a Monday here....


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

daycaremom2002 said:


> Luvballet
> 
> I think you are probably what I would call an young/old person. I was like this. I was always more of an older person even when I was a young teen. You understand and accept responsibility. Then they are some old/young type people who it is always about them. I think it is more of a maturity age, not an actual linear age. I understand what she was trying to say. It is sort of like a toddler....they don't care as long as they get what they want. Most people grow out of it as they get older.
> 
> Does that make any sense? I am having a Monday here....


Makes sense to me (for one young/old person to another  )


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yes that makes sense


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

SHe is going do do what she wants in the end. Makes no sense to post here and give your thoughts. SHe seems like a very head long young lady and will do it no matter what.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a bobble head chihuahua on the top of my desk. It nods at me all the time.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Shrinky dinks!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Is that a toy?


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah you put em in the oven and they shrank!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course you have never seen them. You make little things and bake them in an oven


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Could I please have a banana?


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh goodness the banana thing again. they are fun........ nvm


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sure give me a B give me a A give me a N give me a A give me N give me a A 
B A N A N A S this S*** is bananas


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Bananas are best when the peel is still a little green. Just make sure you don't lick it though because it makes your tongue dry like deodorant.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wth Lmao


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Did you ever have a frozen banana dipped in chocolate?
It's a great snak in the summertime!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> Bananas are best when the peel is still a little green. Just make sure you don't lick it though because it makes your tongue dry like deodorant.


Hmmmm. Like deoderant, huh? How would you know that?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Ms_P said:


> Did you ever have a frozen banana dipped in chocolate?
> It's a great snak in the summertime!


So are belini's. Do you have those in the US?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Bijou said:


> Hmmmm. Like deoderant, huh? How would you know that?


What? You've never licked your armpit?


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

canadiandawn said:


> So are belini's. Do you have those in the US?


Not in MD what are they?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

canadiandawn said:


> So are belini's. Do you have those in the US?


I've never heard of them before, what is it?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm a fan of banana splits personally.
What are belini's?


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

canadiandawn said:


> I have a bobble head chihuahua on the top of my desk. It nods at me all the time.


You are my hero!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

It's a peachy slush drink with rum I think and they top it off with red wine. yum.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> What? You've never licked your armpit?


No! That is a talent I do not possess! Darnit.


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

you could always lick someone else's armpit.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> I'm a fan of banana splits personally.


yummy me too!!! my fav ice cream place is Cold Stone...YUMMM!!! :thumbleft: you all got my hungry here....


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

I'm slow.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Everyone should always be hungry for a banana.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

The back of my neck is hurting from being in the same position all day - sitting, typing at my desk. I'm working doncha know?


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

"Bad girls....talkin bout sad girls...."


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

If I go crazy then will you still call me superman!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Rock the kasbah


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

sevdev said:


> Everyone should always be hungry for a banana.


I am! I am!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

If I'm alive and well, will you be There holding my hand


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Now, come on people! The grapes are getting jealous!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Ggggoooooooo Grapes!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, I've missed a lot


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

In time, young lady...in time.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't believe love-lola called us immature :lol: I'm still laughing about that.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow I really missed alot again! :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Honestly I don't think you missed anything


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I have one of those bobble head chihuahuas too ... it's collar broke when I packed it in a box ...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ooohhh i found a bobble head ssooo cute!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww .... I tried to find a picture of the one I have but can't find one, it looks exactly like a chihuahua, way cuter  I'll have to take a picture.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

that bobble head dog looks like Demi!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Demi's Mum said:


> that bobble head dog looks like Demi!


omgosh it does! lol :thumbleft:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

This guy is played out but still pretty cute:









And a bunch of them really look cute:









And this is what they look like when they get tired:









Yeah, I'm a dork.


----------

